
Ask HN: Why doesn't Yelp do QR code payments POS systems? - akadeb
Yelp has a large database of all restaurants and could easily make a name for itself by introducing QR code payment POS systems in restaurants. Zapper in UK and SwiftPass in APAC are trying to expand into the US with their payment systems. Would this be a good move for Yelp?
======
Nextgrid
Why would I need to use this system instead of a contactless card or
Apple/Google Pay?

~~~
akadeb
Contactless makes more sense in the restaurant scenario, you're right. I was
thinking in restaurants a QR code attached to each table could be scanned
during payment and that would be quicker but it doesn't seem that much faster
than contactless payment at the checkout counter

